# Thomann T.Box CL 108 + CL 115 womit ansteuern ?



## EddyEdik (8. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute 
Ich habe mir heute das oben genannte System geholt.
Die Tops werden ja ganz einfach am Sub angeschlossen.
Der Sub hat 2x 6,3mm Klinke Eingang.
Habe mir auch adapter auf Chinch mitbestellt.

Meine Frage ist nur kann ich sie ganz normal per Y Audiokabel am PC anschließen oder wird die Ausgangsleistung nicht reichen?
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen der Sub hat einen Vollverstärker was ich mir aber schlecht vorstellen kann.

Müsste ich dann extra noch ein Mischpult kaufen ?
Oder ist der Leistungsunterschied nicht so groß ?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Jedes Boxenset für den PC hat einen eingebauten Verstärker, warum sollte das hier also NICHT zu treffen? "Vollverstärke" heißt auch nur, dass es End+Vorstufe in einem ist. "Vollverstärker" sagt aber nicht aus, wie groß der Verstärker ist  

Der Sub hat ja sicher eine eigene Stromversorgung, der kriegt also mehr als genug Power. Das Audiosignal geht vom PC wie zu jedem anderen Boxenset einfach über die Soundkarte in den Eingang des Subs, du könntest auch ebensogut nen MP3- oder DVD-Player da anschließen: hauptsache das Gerät hat einen analogen Soundausgang. Du brauchst also nur ein passendes Kabel, was auf der einen Seite in die Sounkdarte passt und auf der anderen in den Sub. Was für ein Kabel hast Du genau gekauft, und hat Deine Soundkarte CInch, oder DACHTEST Du, der Sub hätte Cinch?


ps: ich hoffe nur, dass Du nicht viel zu viel für den Bassbereich und viel zu wenig für den eigentlichen Klang ausgegeben hast...


----------



## EddyEdik (11. Januar 2012)

Ja aber um die volle leistung des Systems auszunutzen benötige ich ein mischer. 
Das sind auch keine pc Lautsprecher


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Wieso meinst Du denn, dass Du dafr einen Mixer benötigst ? Ein Mixer hat selber auch nicht unbedingt viel mehr Power als ein PC, da ist ja nicht zwangsweise ein Riesenverstärker im Mixer eingebaut. Wenn ich zB Kopfhörer an meinen Mixer stecke (also an deren MainOut per Adapter, nicht am Kopfhörerausgang), ist das auch nicht lauter als am PC. 

Und was willst Du denn überhaupt beschallen? Was willst Du alles anschließen? Nur den PC?


----------



## EddyEdik (11. Januar 2012)

Jop nur den PC aber ich benötige einen Vorverstärker.
Beschallen: Mein Zimmer


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Der Sub kann eine Halle mit 150-300 Leuten beschallen - wieso bist Du denn so überzeugt davon, dass Du da für Deinen Verschlag zu Hause einen Vorverstärker brauchst? ^^   Oder hat der Sub NUR eine Endstufe?


----------



## EddyEdik (12. Januar 2012)

Ja er hat NUR eine Endstufe  
Währe es ein Vollverstärker währe es ja kein Problem. 
Naja ich hoffe die Anlage kommt morgen an dann werde ich es sehen.
Den Sub kann ich auch weiter rausdrehen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Eine Soundkarte ist ja an sich eine Art kleine Vorstufe, da ist zB ein Mixer IMHO auch nicht zwangsweise "stärker" . Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass Du den PC direkt da anschließen kannst und es mehr als laut genug für ein Zimmer ist. Was anderes wäre es vielleicht, wenn Du zB einen Pfarrsaal beschallen wolltest... 

Ruf doch mal Thomann an, die haben gute Berater, und dann fragst Du, ob das mit dem Direktanschluss an einen PC geht für Dein Zimmer. 

Du kannst auch erstmal mir Direktanschluss versuchen und danach dann bei Bedarf was nachbestellen.


So oder so: du hast noch nicht mal gesagt, was genau du brauchst (soll mehr als der PC dran? ) und was Du dann ausgeben willst...


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Januar 2012)

AUTSCH ........ Du hast dir das PA Set für Zimmer beschallung gekauft ? Hast du da eigentlich ne ahnung was du dir grad gekauft hast ? Ich vermute mal nicht. Aber gut, ich hatte das Set selbst schon in meinem Alten Proberaum stehen und habs damals mal bisl ausgetestet. 

Fakt ist, du hast zwar nen Vollverstärker, allerdings keinerlei reglung auser Lautstärke Sub und Top´s auf der Rückseite was sehr unpraktisch ist. 
In der Regel klemmt man dort einen Mixer an, damit man mehrere Eingänge, ne Tonreglung usw hat. Nen PC würd ich da direkt nicht anklemmen, dafür ist das ding auch nicht gedacht, es ist eigentlich eben genau dafür ausgelegt an nem Mixer angeschlossen zu werden, weils eben ne reine PA Kombination ist. 

Falls dein Zimmer auch nicht grad 100m² hat, wirst du eh vermutlich nicht zufrieden sein. Es ist kein Basskiller das sollte man schonmal sagen, es ist eher für Live Musik ausgelegt, unter 40hz kommt nicht sehr viel, die Tops für kleine Räume absolut unbrauchbar, den die Hörner werden dir in den Ohren schmerzen wenn du nicht grad die Hohen Töne um mindestens 12db drosselst. 

Manchmal versteh ich die leute echt nicht, hauptsache PA und Laut aber mal dran gedacht das diese Anlagen garnicht fürn Zimmer betrieb ausgelegt sind


----------



## EddyEdik (12. Januar 2012)

Klar verstehe ich was ich das gekauft habe.
Ist ja nicht hauptsächlich fürs zimmer nur wenn ichs gerade nicht auf ner Party habe nutze ich es halt im Zimmer.

Mein Zimmer ist 70qm Groß ca 15m lang.

Das mit dem Bass und Live Musik höre ich so oder so  Die einen sagen Bass ist übertrieben die anderen sagen kommt nix. 


> Der Sub kann eine Halle mit 150-300 Leuten beschallen


Das sagt Herbboy dazu. Also denke ich das es für mein Zimmer ausreichend ist.

Hatte bis jetz 2x Mivoc SB 210 an einer The T.Amp E800 und das ist mir echt zu leise gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte ja an sich noch hinzufügen zu dem Rat mit dem Anruf bei Thomann, dass er sich nicht wundern sollte, wenn er dann den Einsatzweck dieses Sets offenbart und sie ihn dann für verrückt erklären...  

Aber so ein Teil ist halt echt quasi so, als würdest Du eine Kettensäge kaufen, um Brot zu schneiden... 


*edit* 70m² ? Wenn Du so "reich" wohnst, warum kaufst Du dann nicht was wirklich ordentliches?


----------



## EddyEdik (12. Januar 2012)

Naja mit reich wohnen hat das weniger zu tun.
Wir haben halt neu gebaut und dann habe ich halt den Keller genommen.

Ich habe dieses Set gekauft aus dem Grunde weil ich mit Thomann sehr zurfireden war.

Gibts für 500€ Was ordentliches ??
Was auch fürn 40igen vom Nachbern ausreicht oder Silverster Party mit 50 Mann und nicht nur als Home Hifi taugt ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

ALso, bei uns wäre man auch schon sehr reich, wenn man nur für den Keller 70m² hätte...    und wenn man zu Silvester 50 Leute einladen kann erst recht... ^^ 


Wegen Parties: kommt halt immer auf die Raumgröße an UND wie laut man es haben will. Wenn Du zb sagen wir mal am einen Ende des Raumes stehst und die Boxen am anderen, und Du wilst es selbst am ersten ENde des Raumes DERmaßen laut haben willst, dass man sich dort nur mit erhobener Stimme untzerhalten kann, dann wird es nahe den Boxen natürlich VIEL zu laut sein...  

d.h. im GANZEN Raum sehr laut, da muss was ordentliches her, oder halt in jede Ecke eine Box. Wenn aber nur in einer Art "Tanzbereich" es so laut sein, dass man sich nur mit lauter Stimme unterhalten kann, dann reicht an sich schon ein normaler Stereoverstärker + Boxen aus...


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Januar 2012)

EddyEdik schrieb:


> Klar verstehe ich was ich das gekauft habe.
> Ist ja nicht hauptsächlich fürs zimmer nur wenn ichs gerade nicht auf ner Party habe nutze ich es halt im Zimmer.
> 
> Mein Zimmer ist 70qm Groß ca 15m lang.
> ...



70m² und 15 Meter lang, hört sich eher nach nem langen Hausflur an, dann hätt dein Zimmer ja quasi nur ne breite von 4.60m 

Das mit dem Bass hast du Falsch verstanden, natürlich hat das ding Bass,  nur ist der eben nicht auf Tiefbass ausgelegt sondern unter 40hz kommt  eben nicht viel, was eben auch daran liegt das der für Live Musik  ausgelegt ist, das soll heißen das ist ne PA wo Bands drüber spielen.  Bsp der Tiefste Ton von einem Normal gestimmten E-Bass liegt bei 40hz. 

Natürlich hat Herbboy recht, wenn er sagt das diese Anlage eher für  100-200m² ausgelegt ist, was anderes hab ich nicht gesagt ( wobei das  fast übertrieben ist ). Nur Ich hatte diese Anlage schon bei mir stehen  im Proberaum und hab diese Anlage auch austesten können, ich weis also  bestens wovon ich rede. Und nur weil das ding bei 100-200m² gut  Lautstärke raushaut heist das noch lange nicht das sie in nem kleinen  Zimmer ( sorry aber diese 70m² kann ich schwer glauben ) auch gut  klingt. 

Und dann hat Herbboy nen guten einwand geliefert, Wenn du am ende von  deinem 15m langen raum die Anlage zu leise ist, wird das Set auch keine  große abhilfe schaffen, es ist für ne "bühnen" beschallung ausgelegt,  bzw ne Beschallung der Tanzfläche, um einen so langen Raum komplett  gleichmässig zu beschallen brauchs schon mehr Lautsprecher. Wie schon  gesagt du kannst in Lautsprecher nähe zwar deine 120db(a) rausholen,  dann sollten die leute vorne nur mir Ohrstöpsel rumlaufen, aber hinten  wirst du dann trotzdem leise musik haben, besonders wenn zwischen den  boxen und ende vom raum nochmal 50 leute sind.  

Und das mit den Mivoc, also wenn dir das zu leise war, muss eh schon nen  Gehörschaden vorliegen, 93db 1W/1M is nicht so wenig, dazu kommt dann  noch das du ne PA Endstufe dran hängen hattest mit 2*450W, da müsten  eigentlich gute Lautstärken anliegen. 

Da frag ich mich dann allerdings, warum du dir kein Passiv Set geholt hast und die PA Endstufe weitergenutzt hast. 

Naja wie dem auch sei, du hast dich meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich  genug mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt, das ist schade, daher sag ich  auch das du nicht verstehst was du dir da zugelegt hast.


----------



## EddyEdik (13. Januar 2012)

Also mein Raum ist so komisch aufgeteilt.

Einmal 6x7m dann einaml 3x5m und einmal 5x5m aber alle miteinander verbunden ca 3m durchgänge. So ganz verwinkelt halt.
Die Mivoc sind halt billig Lautsprecher mit geringem Wirkungsgrad.
Die Endstufe kann man bedenklos und ohne einen Hörschaden zu bekommen ins Clipping fahren.

Die Endstufe hatte ich so oder so schon verkauft.


----------



## EddyEdik (16. Januar 2012)

Anlage gerade angekommen sofort aufgebaut 

Super Teil der Sound ist 100x besser als bei den Mivoc der Bass ist kräftig schön laut so soll das.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Ist der SOUND wirklich besser oder nur der BASS ?


----------



## EddyEdik (16. Januar 2012)

Sound auch man hört es viel weiter der Bass ist wie gesagt nicht der Burner aber wenn man davor sitzt geht er schon gut ab.

Bei Rock entfaltet das System seine Leistung.


----------

